# Hartal door lock problem



## Bubblehead

Hi

Second problem of the weekend was the lock on the inside of the Hartal door becoming loose. The lock still works but can be pulled out about 10mm and then rotates through 360 degrees without any effect. You can then line it back up and it will work again.

Ive removed the plates holding the large handle and the lock but cant find how to stop the lock from pulling out.

Has anyone had a similar problem and knows how to resolve the problem

Andy


----------



## trevorf

Just guessing but is there a small grub screw holding the handle to the shaft that has worked loose? May be difficult to see, possibly underneath.


Trevor


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi Trevor

That was my first thought but Ive had a good look and the lock rotates through 360 degrees so it cant be hidden. Ive tried to look inside but there is a maze of rods / linkage etc and the front plate wont move forward by more than about 30mm.

Andy


----------



## Hymie

*Hartal Door*

There have been a lot of problems with the Hartal doors - shame as they seem really well made.

We had a recall letter from Hymer Germany advising us to take the vehicle in for remedial work.

As we were travelling to the factory anyway we waited till then to get the fix done.

It involved the linkages inside as the "lock handle" became disconnected and impossible to lock or unlock - we were lucky as ours stayed in the unlocked mode so we just used the Abus security lock.

Apparently, it is possible to be locked in the van by this problem - but from what you describe this may not be the same issue.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi Hymie

Do you know if the company 'Hartal' have a website where any recalls or issues are posted?

I can still use the door (at the moment) so I'm not to concerned and we have cab doors. Id just like it resolved before it does become a major issue.

Andy


----------



## Hymie

*Hartal Door*

Hi Andy,

I did find a website for Hartal some time ago when we had the problem, but it was all in German - and seemed more to do with sales.

Im sure Burstner must know about the problems - maybe worth checking with them.
Our Hymer is a 2008 model - and i know the problem affected plenty of other makes.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## gdleeds

We had a similar problem with our Burstner, dealer fixed with apoxy cement to bed rear internal plate, whilst we waited, it went again so they had Burstner send a replacement, replaced the whole unit, handle / lock, been fine for last 6 months.


----------



## EJB

http://www.hartal.de/index.html

Send an E-Mail with your pictures?


----------



## Buzzer

Hi Andy
We have a Burstner Solano which we purchased from new in March 2008, we payed extra to have a Hartel door factory fitted. The first time we went away in it, the Hartel door locked us out. The lever type handle on the outside of the door could be pulled downwards, but no resistance could be felt, so the latch just would not work. 8O Had our van been an A-Class with no driver or passenger door, we would have been bxxxxxxd mate! The next morning I phoned my dealership, he told me to remove the plate holding the large D shaped handle on the inside of the door. Inside I was told I would find a round handle that looks somewhat like a petrol cap, which would operate the linkage manually. When I removed the plate I found that everything had become disengaged, and laying within the recess in bits, so the linkage system would not work. After spending the rest of the week continually having to enter and exit using the driving doors, we returned it to our dealer for repair.

A week later we were making ready for another trip, when the door would not open again. I drove it to the dealership immediately, he apologised but told me that there seemed to be a design fault with the Hartel door. He said he had brand new Elegances that had done it also. The fitter who had to put it right again said, he could fix it permantly for me, but in truth he should not have to do it. I was so fed up with the door by now that I told him to just do it. :evil: 

So he replaced the round petrol cap type handle in place, and then drilled through the edges of it in a couple of places, and then screwed two stainless steel screws through and into the steel linkage. He then secured it further by adding a type of bonding cement to the screws.

To date touch wood, I have had no further problems. In my travels I have heard of and met others who have experienced problems with Hartel doors. Pity really as these doors are attractive to the eye and seem to be robust. Finally, I would think that both Hartel and the motorhome converters must be aware of this by the feedback from the dealerships. I should hope that on the latest models the fault should now be eradicated.

Hope this helps  

Len


----------

